
Show HN: MPW Shell - ksherlock
https://github.com/ksherlock/mpw-shell
======
ksherlock
Today is the 30th birthday for Macintosh Programmer's Workshop. This is a re-
implementation of the MPW Shell. Why? Well, a few years ago, I wrote an
emulator/compatibility layer[1] to run MPW Tools on OS X. That works great
except for Make. Since MPW was single threaded, Make generated a shell script
instead of running subcommands directly. So to effectively use MPW Make, you
need a full shell. And from there, being interactive isn't too much more work.

1\. [https://github.com/ksherlock/mpw](https://github.com/ksherlock/mpw)

